# Ativan (lorazepam)-anti-anxiety



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi all,I can't remember if anybody on the board takes lorazepam (besides me) but I found this thread over on the IBS board today and thought it worth mentioning. I have taken it, off and on, for a long time but only 0.5 mg at a time and that only when needed, i.e. not every day. I have not noticed any difficulties with it but thought this thread worth passing along. Some people do have a real problem with it.calida http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum1/HTML/014569.html


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Calida, Thanks for this post. Interesting. Another very popular and just as dangerous is Xanax. I was on Xanax for almost a year and believe me, coming off it was horrible. And my oldest son was put on that this spring for anxiety and panic attacks, then he switched Doctors because he didn't seem to be getting anywhere and his new Doctor told him about how dangerous and addicting Xanax can be. Was told it leaves "holes" in your brain. He's having an awful time with memory and when I think back, so did I. Depending upon how long a person is on it, it can actually be a permanent "hole". Both of us totally freaked out when we learned this. He has now been tapered off and is trying something else, but his memory is still a problem. I hope it gets better.Thought I would mention this in case someone else is taking this. If you are, please be very frank with your Doctor about the side effects--both temporarily and permanent. It is my understanding that Xanax is for "short-term" use only.Karen


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i wonder if klonipin would be along the same line?denny


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Denny,Yes, Klonipin is also one of the benzodiazapine drugs. After I saw your question, I went and did a search on a couple of search engines and this is about the best website I came up with. It deals with a condition known as "benzodiazapine withdrawal syndrome". It is some scary stuff.And it is not an isolated problem. At the bottom of her page are links to other related pages in a webring about this. A list in the panel on the right side of the page lists the drugs which fall into the benzo classification. Here's the URL: http://www.stormloader.com/bettyf/


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Just for some balance. I have been on Xanax for 10 years on a as needed basis with no ill effects. Doctors have differing opinions on these drugs. Of all the Benzodiazphenes sp? xanax is the least sedating. Valum falls in this catagory also. Ativan does effect the memory. It is also an excellent anti-seizure med. Xanax is actually used for some with FM. Fiesty--iwould be interested in knowing what the Dr. put your son on --instead of xanax.All of these drugs effect the memory to some extent. They are all mild tranqulizers physcatropic drugs. Those of us who suffer panic disorders have seen the benifit of these drugs.All drugs cary some danger.Debbie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

thanks for that,debbielee.i raerly get phisicaly addicted,because of malassorbtion.but i get masive phycological addictions,ill keep an open mind on this one


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

lynda,i have all thoses symtoms already.how am i spose to know if im in withdrawals?loli love that lol thing.denny


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2000)

Denny,I guess the way you know if you're in withdrawal is If you quit takin' the stuff, and you STILL got'em (the symptoms)...only worse.







Cheers,calida (lynda)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Debbielee,My son was switched to Celexa--worked great for him for about 2 months, and then he had problems with it. He's so sensitive to meds---like I am. Most meds end up giving him the opposite effect. He has now been switched again to Serzone (about 2 weeks ago). He's really tired from it, but I told him to try to hang in there. Seems like all he wants to do is sleep. I'm hoping he will find a balance soon. All the "ups and downs" from constantly having to switch meds is taking it's toll. And it's not helping his job situation any. He's an Interior Designer and he seems to be having an awful time with memory and is somewhat paranoid about things. I think a lot has to do with feeling so uncertain with all the "inner turmoil" going on.


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi Guys,I took ativan for a week when my mum died. I am English and we are not suppose to show our emotions in public. (I know, it is silly). Any way, I took three of them with three large glasses of wine and I just sailed through the funeral. My family thought it was very funny. I know Mum would of had a good laugh at me too.Brooke


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Feisty it is just as i thought--Celexa is a new drug. I am always suspicious of this--these Dr. ( not all ) get kick backs from the pharmacutical companys for these new drugs and then suddenly the old standbys are no good. I too am very sensitive to meds. and i am at the point now where i refuse to take anything new. This is not to say that there are not problems for some with Benzos.As a nurse i have seen docs take pts off ativan or simular drug for the newest craze only to end up putting them back on. Also seen many a pt who have been taking these meds for years come off them fine---the key is being weened off. But you cant abrutly stop an antidepressent either and they are not suppose to be addicting?I guess the question comes down to do the benifits outweigh the risks? The least med. the better i suppose.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Debbielee wrote:


> quote:I am always suspicious of this--these Dr. ( not all ) get kick backs from the pharmacutical companys for these new drugs and then suddenly the old standbys are no good.


I wondered about this. The last time I saw my GP, I asked him about amitriptylene to help me sleep. I've used it in the past and it did help. He wouldn't hear of it! "Those old drugs had more side effects....blah, blah, blah". He wanted to put me on an SSRI. I've tried two of them with no success. I told him that I won't take them. So he prescribed Sonata for me. (I already have a bottle of Ambien sitting here.) Both these drugs are to help you GET to sleep. Not my problem. I can't STAY asleep. Tylenol PM does better.So, next time I'm sick...I just have to find a new doctor. Thanks for your input on this. I rather suspected the "kick-back" thing. Another reason the old stand-bys are not so good any more is that they've passed to the generic stage and are cheaper.Bye,calida


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Ahhh Calida---sonata is new also.SSRI have been proven to be less effective for FM than the triclylics.I am surprised your Dr. had that reation to amatriptylin--it is one of the best for FM so far. I personally cant take it--i tryed it but reacted to it. Some people do react adversly to this but some people react adversly to all drugs! But if it works for you he should allow it.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you Lynda for posting this information. I didn't realize how serious this drug can affect ones memory. But when I look back I have noticed a big difference in memorizing things (fm or no fm). I guess I always chalk it up to the fm. I've taken this drug every night for 2-l/2 years and I can say definitely that it is addictive. I started taking it the night before my hysterectomy and have been on it since. I tried going off of it 2 months ago and had a hell of a time. I also take zoloft which I believe is in the SSRI family. I don't think I am benefitting as much from the zoloft because of the ativan. My new rheumy wants me off of the ativan, she said that I would be better off taking flexeril than the ativan. I didn't have a panic disorder before, but I think I'm having one just at the thought of going off of the ativan. I guess the key like Debbielee said is to wean myself off of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2000)

RE: Ativan / Xanax From another perspective...I was on Ativan a few years ago for about 12+ months for heavy anxiety and panic after my brother died and the big earthquake I was in in 1994 (Northridge, CA).My experience with Ativan was BAD. I used it for a while and it worked OK but then I noticed that when I took it, I didn't feel anything... my anxiety lessened somewhat, but it required more and more doses to feel a difference. After about a year the Ativan started working against me, and actually caused horrible anxiety and worse: depression. The only way I can describe the depression was that it felt like it was my last day on earth sometimes. Like a dark cloud of death was over me. It was horrible. I did finally get off of it.As for Xanax, I have been on it about a year. I was taking it as-needed, but then was told to take the .05mg twice a day, regularly. Again, I would only notice an effect when I took two or three tablets at a time. (Xanax causes you to want to do this)... About 2 weeks ago I accidentally ran out - and started crying. (If that doesn't tell you something about it's addicting effects...) After a LONG weekend of being without it I finally got more and am now taking it just long enough to get off of it. I am breaking the pills into smaller pieces and weaning myself.My doctor has now put me on Paxil... so we'll see. I worry about these drug cocktails and that perhaps they may be making the situation worse and not better.Much love and good luck to all of you who also suffer from these problems. Life isn't easy but we make it through.Hugs,daniel


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

daniel,These drugs "turning on you" is not uncommon.But i have to comment on the fact that you took more than prescribed of the xanax--2 or 3 pills at a time is dangerous. im not sure what you mean when you say you didnt "feel" anything. Xanax does not make you want to take more--i have been on it for 10 years.Of all the benzos Xanax is the least sedating and is fast acting regarding panic attacks--it has a very short half life which could be why you took more.None of these should be abruptly stopped. Hope you get it all worked out.Debbie


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2000)

I know it probably wasn't a great idea to take more than one - it's just that when I was REALLY in a bad spot of anxiety it was the only thing that relieved it. After all, my dosage was only a half a milligram and I know of people taking up to 8 a day, so 1 mg didn't seem that outlandish to me... Oh well... I lived - and I am now weaning myself off all together. We'll see how the Paxil does, although I am not crazy about the SEXUAL side-effects! (I was on Paxil about 3 years or so ago and let me tell you, they ain't lyin!)hugs,d


----------

